
Apple names Sabih Khan SVP of Operations - maz1b
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/06/apple-names-sabih-khan-senior-vice-president-of-operations/
======
maz1b
Looks to me after Ive is "departing" the company, that Apple is gearing up for
a more advanced supply and operations chain to start shipping more iterations
of products.

Shifting production capacity to SE asia, competing in new markets for new
business units and revenue sources, more skilled operations guys will bolster
this effort.

